# Simplicity 860 belt sizes vary



## wheelssmallengine (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi I have a Simplicity 860 Model 1691376 Serial 003447
The auger belt is shot and I am having a problem finding the right auger belt.
Depending on were you look the part numbers vary.
I tired the original belt 1666655SM this is the OEM belt and I believe it is 41.2" long. 
It was too tight so I went up to a 45 belt. Too loose, tried the 44 and it sort of worked until I tried to snowblow and it just stopped spinning. I think I tried a 43 inch and it was a bit too tight.
I am triing OEM belt 1676460 it is 43.2" long. The forums said both these two OEM belt are right. 
I am not able to adjust the cable or change tensioner to make any of these belts work.
Does anyone else see a different belt I should be using?
Been a long day.


----------



## wheelssmallengine (Jan 2, 2018)

The unit I was using to find parts is this.
860E (1691376) - Simplicity 8HP 24" Snowthrower
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

I did a quick and dirty comparison of belt #'s your machine calls for vs. my 860DLX.

To me, it looks like they are the same part #'s. When I get home tonight, I'll pull my owner's packet and look in there. About 4 years ago, I replaced the auger belt locally rather than a factory OEM (nearest dealer at the time was 60 miles away and I needed it ASAP) I believe I stuck the package in my packet for future reference if I ever needed to pick up another. I'll try and pull the specs off of it and post them up.

*Later* Well, that'll teach me to try and look at part #'s during a year end process at work.  Torused is correct. Not that it matters, but the auger belt I am utilizing is a 42"X1/2" (Gates 6842)

If your current auger belt is shredded but not stretched terribly bad, you may be able to bring it into a local hardware store to have the belt measured...I did this and they were to nail down my length and width for my current snowblower belt.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, I went to the Simplicity website and pulled the Parts Manual for 1691376. That manual says the two belt sizes are:

1672732SM
and
1676461SM

Here is the link to the Simplicity site, check to make sure I'm right:

Link: https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/support/manuals/results.productmanuals.html

I actually have the exact same blower and our serial numbers are not too far off (005753). I also have both the hard copy original "Operator's Manual" and the electronic version of the Service Manual. Of note, in the Operator's Manual, under the "Model 860", there are 5 different manufacturers numbers for this model. They are:

1691023
1691024
1691376
1691401
1691403

I did a quick search online at Jack's, and the 1691376 and one other of the numbers above had a specific set of belts sizes for only these two models. So perhaps that's another reason for the confusion as well - all the various numbered machines are having separate belt size numbers. 

Neither the Operator's Manual nor the Service Manual had a parts-list page, which was surprising. Back in the 1980's, there was a separate "parts manual" for this model and that parts manual had an internal Simplicity number of "TP-1123". However, going to the Simplicity site will give you the parts manual as linked above. 

If you can't get the separate Service Manual at the link above, send me a private email and I'll email it over. It's very helpful.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure where you are coming up with belt sizes that are .2" long, belt length should go by the whole or .5". Getting the correct belt on can sometimes require that it be started in the lower pulley groove after the top is in the pulley and rolling it into the rest of bottom pulley by turning engine crankshaft, they can be snug. Right around a 42" belt length sounds about right. Going from your initial 42" belt to a 45" length is about 3 city blocks in terms of belt length.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Via the Simplicity parts manual, also confirmed on Jacks', your #1676460 auger belt is the correct belt. The other number is an incorrect belt: it goes only on manufacturer models numbers "Nos. 1691374, 1691377, 1691378 only".


----------

